

Housing, startup incubation, hackerspace, coworking, and more for $10 a day - meganm

What do you guys think of Project Inspire Us?
======
gee_totes
What else is in Jackson, Mississippi?

------
meganm
www.projectinspireus.com offers an overview of the 30,000 square foot dome
with pictures and video.

~~~
mkelley
I saw this in another submission last night... Is this for real? For some
reason the only location information I was able to locate on their website was
"the intersection between I-94 and US-127". A bit of googling leads me to
Jackson, Michigan. Wikipedia @
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackson,_Michigan> . Which apparently is also
known by such charming nicknames like The Rose City, Prison City, and Jack
Town. Also, why a dome instead of a more traditional structure - just for the
'lulz' ? Or is there some economical/environmental advantage to dome
structures?

It sounds like a cool idea - though the pure Mac lab kinda sucks, why not
Windows and Linux machines as well? Can anyone provide any more info about
this place?

~~~
johnrgrace
This is in Michigan, a pretty good place in terms of cost,

Go to Grand Rapids, Mi and you can get a membership at theworkfactory.com for
24/7 office space for $275 a month, rent a NICE loft apartment a block away
for $1000 a month www.616lofts.com or live in a basic place for $500 a month,
while being across the street from the 3rd best beer bar in the world
hopcat.com

The state also has some big incentives for raising capital, mostly because the
current gov is a former VC. . For a seedround under $1mm, they'll do a $250k
convertable note <http://www.michiganadvantage.org/E-and-I-Access-to-Capital/>

IF you raise over $700k there is a 50% match up to $500k.
[http://www.michiganadvantage.org/Pure-Michigan-Venture-
Match...](http://www.michiganadvantage.org/Pure-Michigan-Venture-Match-Fund/)

There is more, but they REALLY want startups in the state and costs are very
low here in town. You can BUY an office building for the yearly cost (or less)
to rent in SV or NYC.

~~~
tjmckenzie
Michigan is doing a lot for entrepreneurs, especially in Detroit. Dan Gilbert
of Quicken is going above and beyond to join the effort. With the likes of
DVP, and Bizdom, Detroit is quickly becoming a tech industry.

~~~
meganm
Michigan is great because you have Detroit and Chicago in close proximity.
Detroit was once a great city, the state has an extraordinary history. Because
of the depression in Detroit it has caused property to go down to pennies on
the dollar. We now have Chicago as tech area and Detroit is heading in that
directon. Michigan is great for agriculture because of all the tillable land
and for tourism because its a pretty great place to do outdoorsy things like
hiking, snow mobiling, water sports, etc. It has all 4 seasons so there is a
lot to see and do. Michigan's Governor is a venture capitalist and former tech
CEO.

